# Pregnancy test getting darker after miscarriage?!?



## HarleyW

I am new here and have a question that I am hoping someone could shed some light on!
So I had a miscarriage (I guess it would technically be a chemical as I wasn't more than 5weeks) on December 19th and had an internal ultrasound on the 20th which showed that everything had passed and my uterus lining was already very thin and back to normal. So I counted the bleeding as my period since it was very close to when my regular period would have been and I should be ovulating soon (if all my levels went back down) so I took an ovulation test and it was very very positive yesterday so I thought maybe I should take a pregnancy test to make sure I wasn't just picking up HCG and the pregnancy test was extremely dark, like the same as the control line!!! My positives over a week and half ago weren't near this dark and they were the same brand from the same box as this one!! What is up with that?!? Wouldn't the test get lighter not darker?!?
Anyone have any insight? I have a doc app on the 2nd (which was supposed to be my confirmation of pregnancy app) so I'll ask then but in the meantime in kinda losing my mind LOL!
Any feedback would be appreciated thanks...and sorry for the huge post haha!


----------



## Noline

Hello Harley! Reading you story we were pretty much times the same. I started bleeding on the 22 of dec and got worst on the 23rd so went to the er and hcg level were verry low and vaginal ultrasound confirmed everything was clear. I was only 5 weeks also so it was chopped up to a chemical. I ordered some hpt and hcg's online and waiting to get them. I would be at cycle day 12 right now so I hope I get them in time to pinpoint my ovulation but I am curious now to see if hcg's would be negative or still be positive. I can't offer you any advice but to ask if it is possible that you are already pregnant again? Let me know how everything goes at the doc today!


----------



## IvyLane

hello. Very sorry for your loss...Not to get you all worried but did they check for an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## HarleyW

It's possible I could be pregnant again if I somehow managed to ovulate only a week after the miscarriage but then I don't know how it would pick up on a hpt so early and SO dark! 
And the doctor did say that I was either having a miscarriage or an ectopic but the ectopic was unlikely cause I had no pain on examination. He sent me to the OB for the ultrasound...would he be able to tell if I had an ectopic with an internal ultrasound??? Hmm...well I guess I'll find out in a couple of hours! Thanks for the input ladies and I'll let u know how it goes! I'm assuming they will just send me for blood work yippee lol!!


----------



## HarleyW

Well just as I thought had to get blood work done...so we will see what's up in about a day!


----------



## bazzb

good luck hun


----------



## IvyLane

Hope you get some good news : ) it would be great if you just O'd early!


----------



## HarleyW

So I got my results from the nurse and my hcg is at 38! She is getting the doctor to call me...could I still be this high after misscarrying 2 weeks ago at only 4weeks along? Or is it possible I ov'd a week after and am pregnant again?? There is no way a hpt would have picked up on a new pregnancy that early right?
Ughhhhh guess I will just keep waiting :S


----------



## bazzb

it could be either
they will order another BETA and if it is higher than its a new prgenancy and if it is lower its left overs from the MC.. i hope its a new one

good luck xx


----------



## IvyLane

If it isn't ectopic maybe (and I'm just throwing this out there) there was the loss of a twin and it was just too early for the ultrasound to pick up the other baby. I only say this because I've heard of woman being told there was no baby developing from an early ultrasound when there actually was. I hope they can figure this out for you...it really is perplexing! I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## HarleyW

Haha! It's funny you say that cause youre the third person to say that about twins lol! But I doubt that if it was still a pregnancy from the first positive hpt on dec 17th that the hcg level would only be 38 :( 
So I talked to the doctors office and yes we have to go back for bloods next week to see if levels are rising or falling...more waiting ahhhh!!
Thanks for your input :)


----------



## Noline

I hope its a new one! Oh the joy of the waiting game, I am not to good at that :) hope you get answers soon!


----------



## MrsWright22

It is possible to get pregnant quickly after a miscarriage. My sister-in-law fell pregnant 6 days after hers. She's just had her baby and it was due pretty soon after the first one would have been. She was born 6 weeks early so there were only a few weeks difference. 

I hope everything works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## HarleyW

Wow! That's so crazy!! I guess anything is possible then lol!!! 
I'm trying not getting my hopes up but it's nice to be able to have a little hope!
Thanks!


----------



## IvyLane

Hope you get some good news this week!


----------



## HarleyW

Thanks ivylane!! The wait might kill me first though lol!! 
I took another hpt yesterday and it's still positive!!


----------



## IvyLane

Any news? : )


----------



## HarleyW

No news yet! Two more very positive hpts though! I go tomorrow for blood work then won't find out the results till the next day!
Waiting is no fun!!! Haha! Thanks for asking! I'll be sure to update as soon as I know! It's driving me nuts!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Keeping an eye on you, and hoping for the best! :thumbup:


----------



## IvyLane

Ugggg...I'd be a complete nutter! Hang in there!


----------



## Noline

I dont know how you do it...i am not good with waiting at all. I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## Biotechick829

What type of HPT's are you taking? To have a test line as dark as the control, I feel like your HCG would have to be much higher than 38, like closer to 100-200. I'm just thinking back to me POAS days and with beta coming back around 144 my test line still wasn't as dark as the control (this was on cheapies).

When was the day of your first bleed? If it's a new pregnancy, you should've ovulated sometime around Dec 22. Did they do a second beta draw?

Hope the doctor can give you some answers!


----------



## HarleyW

I'm actually just heading out to get the second blood work done.
That's exactly what I was thinking about having such a dark hpt and only being at 38!!! It's so crazy! I was using first response tests.
Dec 17th was when I started bleeding and it was done on the 21/22 and we only dtd on the 24th & 26th so who knows!
I guess we will know tomorrow!!


----------



## HarleyW

Well so much for having a little faith! Started bleeding tonight :( must be af...would be right on schedule actually.
Wish it would have happened before I went for bloods this morning and I wouldn't have had some lady butcher my poor arm with the needle!! :S
Oh well...


----------



## Noline

Ah no, that is torture! But here is something to keep you hopeful for next cycle :

No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true. - Cinderella


----------



## IvyLane

Sorry to hear you started bleeding. How are you doing today? Did you get any explination as to why your tests were so positive for so long?


----------



## HarleyW

No I called and they wouldn't tell me what my results were! I am so angry right now!!
Why could they tell me over the phone last week and not now!? I have to wait now till Wednesday when I can go an talk to the doctor! 
Obviously its not good news and something must be up if they can't just tell me!!!


----------



## IvyLane

Wow! That doesn't make any sense at all! Why can't the Dr talk to you over the phone at least? That's crazy to make you wait until Wed! I'm angry for you! 
Did the bleeding continue?


----------



## HarleyW

Yeah I think I will be switching doctors!! The receptionist even wanted me to wait till the 26th!!! I was like its kind of important and I CAN'T wait that long!! Ughhh!!
Anyways yeah still bleeding but not heavy so its a little weird. 
Wish I had my results cause I could really use a very large drink right about now LOL!! :S


----------



## IvyLane

Have you done any more hpts? 
That doesn't make sense that they wouldn't even give you an idea of where your numbers are at. Hopefully the Dr can shed some light on it. It's like they don't understand that this is someones life here. It's not fair to keep a person in limbolike that.


----------



## HarleyW

No I haven't done anymore hpts...bleeding has gotten heavier and I think I may have passed a sac maybe?!?!? :S
This is all just so confusing!! I hope that thy can just give me a real answer!!


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry this is happening. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## kel3639

Wow! I hope you have fallen pregnant again! I've heard of so many women that got pregnant right after a mc.


----------



## kel3639

I only read the first post. That's very odd. I switched doctors for that reason. They had me wait too long for everything.


----------



## HarleyW

Well I called the docs office today to see if I could get some answers and I was told that my levels went down just a little bit sooo I have to go in on Wednesday and see what the heck is going on!! I am assuming the bleeding I am having now and since thursday is part two of the miscarriage and hopefully getting everything out??! I took another hpt and it's still a blaring positive so I doubt my levels have dropped much since the last blood test. 
So I really don't know what to expect from the doctors appoinment now...if things haven't passed are they going to want to give me something to help it along or what?!? I keep having this thought in the back of my mind that it's an ectopic but I from what I've read your hcg goes up very slowly when that's the case?!?
I wish my body would just figure out what the hell it is doing so I can just get over it already instead of having this big black cloud lingering over me!!!
Rant over ;) lol!


----------



## IvyLane

I'm sorry to hear you're still going through this. The only thing I can think of is ectopic as well and maybe your body is trying to take care of things on it's own. I know that's a horrible way to say it and I don't mean it to sound heartless at all. Just trying to give a possible explination....maybe your body knows it's pregnant but that it isn't the way it should be so it's been trying to mc by shedding the uterus lining...but that isn't where the pregnancy is so it isn't "working"....just a shot in the dark???????? I'm so sorry again! I hope the Dr can explain it properly! 
Ps ...sorry for any bad spelling or nonsense sentences...sick and just about to turn in and can barely see straight : )
G'night. I hope u get some answers soon!


----------



## HarleyW

Thanks ivylane! I get what you're saying and that makes sense! I am hoping it's all in my head but I've been having some sharp pains in my right side every once in awhile not too painful and only for a few seconds at a time :S eeek! 
I really hope the doctor figures it out quick and there is no more waiting!!! I feel like I'm going nuts with all the waiting and uncertainty :(
Anyways I hope you feel better ivylane! This winter has been horrible for sicknesses :(


----------



## HarleyW

Well I feel way better now having talked to the doctor! She said that what I thought was the sac was since it was white and that since the bleeding is starting to taper off I don't need to worry about anything. If I start bleeding more or haven't stopped bleeding in another week I am to go back and would possibly require a d&c but she doubts it will come to that!
I also took another hpt and it was the first one to actually look lighter woohoo!! I think the end is near!!
I feel so relieved that I can get back to normal life again and not constantly wonder what's going on!
Thanks everyone for the support :)


----------



## GingerPanda

On to the next healthy cycle! Keeping you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

I'm glad to hear that your Dr gave you some answers and that your body seems to be getting back on track. I'm sorry it's been such a long process but you seem to be pretty positive considering! I'm so glad it wasn't an ectopic! If you are looking for a great group of ladies as you continue ttc there are some in the bding my butt off thread. Many have gotten their bfps but some are still waiting and would love the company..especially since you are so positive : ) I haven't been on so much with all the sickness but invite you to come on over!


----------



## HarleyW

Thanks for the invite but my husband and I have decided to put ttc on hold for awhile.
Today is the first day I haven't felt depressed about things and am going to take some time away to just relax!
I hope you all get your BFP very soon and I thank you all for letting me rant about this! It's so nice to have ppl who know what youre going through and who knows, I may be back one day lol :) :)


----------



## Womble12

Sorry to hear it ended like this. Take care of yourself, & enjoy having a break from ttc stresses. Hope the mc is over soon.x


----------



## IvyLane

I'm sorry again that you had to go through this. I know I didn't think I'd want to try again at all at first then changed my mind but decided that if we lose this one then that will be it. Every person and situation is different.... It can take so much physical and emotional energy to heal from a loss and ttc again is a whole new can of worms.... but I know you will get there at the right time for you.
But I do hope that you find some comfort and healing very soon : )


----------

